# 2017 Cruze Regens / Infortainment update?



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

CACruze76 said:


> I've had my Cruze for two years now, and I have no clue how to tell when my vehicle regens. I know that probably makes me sounds stupid, but I take care of my Cruze very well. On time fluid changes, don't push it hard and drive it normally.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how I can get an update to the newest version of the infotainment systems in my Cruze?
> 
> ...


In order to tell for sure when it is doing a regen, you need to have an aftermarket gauge, as the car is designed to do them without the driver knowing. I have a ScanGauge II with X Gauges, and some others here have a blutooth OBDII reader with an app like TorquePro with BiScan or Gretio. These will tell you the regen status, as well as the soot level and some other helpful data.

Without a gauge there are some clues to suggest a regen is happening, but no definitive noticiation. When you shut it off during a regen, the cooling fan stays running; or, on the highway, you may notice a huge drop in mpg that persists for about 10 miles. If it's very cold out and you stop at a stoplight during a regen you might get little idle bumps while it tries to keep temps up. And sometimes it can feel a little boggy or have a subtle smell. 

Chances are if you're not noticing anything, it's doing them at a normal rate and successfully, but the recall is intended to make sure there is a CEL to alert you if it's doing otherwise.


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> In order to tell for sure when it is doing a regen, you need to have an aftermarket gauge, as the car is designed to do them without the driver knowing. I have a ScanGauge II with X Gauges, and some others here have a blutooth OBDII reader with an app like TorquePro with BiScan or Gretio. These will tell you the regen status, as well as the soot level and some other helpful data.
> 
> Without a gauge there are some clues to suggest a regen is happening, but no definitive noticiation. When you shut it off during a regen, the cooling fan stays running; or, on the highway, you may notice a huge drop in mpg that persists for about 10 miles. If it's very cold out and you stop at a stoplight during a regen you might get little idle bumps while it tries to keep temps up. And sometimes it can feel a little boggy or have a subtle smell.
> 
> Chances are if you're not noticing anything, it's doing them at a normal rate and successfully, but the recall is intended to make sure there is a CEL to alert you if it's doing otherwise.


Hey, thanks for the information! I appreciate it!
Any idea about getting infortainment software upgraded/updated?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

CACruze76 said:


> Any idea about getting infortainment software upgraded/updated?


What is wrong that you think you need an update?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The only way is to bring it to a dealer and have them check for updates. I bought my '17 (gas) in back in like November or something when I thought the screen died and while they were checking it out they checked for updates and said there was none available.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking at my alldatadiy.com account, I do not see any specific infotainment updates listed in a bulletin, etc... This is for my 2017...

jeff


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

CACruze76 said:


> Hey, thanks for the information! I appreciate it!
> Any idea about getting infortainment software upgraded/updated?


Unfortunately I don't really know much at all about the infotainment ... I thought there was an option in the menu to check for updates, if you have WiFi, but it's been a while since I looked so I'm really not sure. Your best bet would be check with the dealer. I did have some issues for a while with the microphone cutting off on outgoing calls when I had Android Auto running, but I think that was the app on my phone that was the problem because updating the apps on the phone seemed to solve it.


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

CACruze76 said:


> I've had my Cruze for two years now, and I have no clue how to tell when my vehicle regens. I know that probably makes me sounds stupid, but I take care of my Cruze very well. On time fluid changes, don't push it hard and drive it normally.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how I can get an update to the newest version of the infotainment systems in my Cruze?
> 
> ...


You can usually tell if your outside of your vehicle and it smells a bit crispy/burned. I’ve noticed mine from time to time when I get home from work but not very often. I know vehicles like pickups and semis usually have an indicator light on the dash to say when it’s going through a regen cycle, semis on the other hand actually have a manual switch to do it unlike cars and pickups that do it automatically. So I’ve heard at least.
As for the infotainment system I don’t think there is any sort of upgrade to be done. If you go to a dealership or something they won’t really tell you much. I had a funky glitch going on with my first gen2 Cruze where the infotainment screen wouldn’t dim when it was dark with headlights on when I shifted to reverse. Dealership said it was fine and wouldn’t really look at it (I looked at all the display options before taking it in). You could always try connecting the vehicle to WiFi and see if you might be able to update it that way but like I said, I don’t think there’s an actual way of updating it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

FlagrantBacon94 said:


> I had a funky glitch going on with my first gen2 Cruze where the infotainment screen wouldn’t dim when it was dark with headlights on when I shifted to reverse.


Mine has a rare glitch that the interior displays (entertainment screen and gauges) will be on full brightness when the headlights are turned on and you cannot manually dim it. You have to shut the car off and restart to get it to clear up.

Also, the reverse screen occasionally flashes to full brightness like you describe.

Lastly, About 10-20% of the time I put the car in reverse, the lines on the screen showing where the car will move in reverse will not be on the screen. You have to drop the shifter into neutral again, then reverse again and they might show up that time.

All of these are things that can come with any electronics in any brand, but I do feel that GM doesn't care much about fixing glitches as much as if a Rolls-Royce or Bentley did this.


----------

